# Madeb's Bad Moon Rising,



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Storm at 10 months


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

moving pic


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

He's looking good!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Very nice! Good pigmentation, angulation, movement and presentation. Well done!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks, and while not extreme he is balanced and clean coming and going. He also is easy to train, live with and very stable tempered. He is my ideal.. I hope he continues this way into adulthood


----------

